

Stub remote API calls locally with nginx - karlgrz
http://karlgrz.com/stub-remote-api-calls-locally-with-nginx/

======
redcrusher
Although, this is a trivial issue, I am sure this may help some people out
there.

~~~
karlgrz
I completely agree.

